# Longboy's "OVER 90" Stirling engine.



## Longboy (Jan 31, 2014)

A gamma type beam engine where the beam is bridged over the flywheel. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8H64X_NBuo[/ame]


----------



## Hopper (Jan 31, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Never seen one with the beam going "sideways" before. Intriguing.


----------



## m_kilde (Feb 1, 2014)

Longboy

Very nice smooth running engine - very well done job.

I've seen graphite mentioned as part for these sterling engines, where do one obtain graphite ?


----------



## Hopper (Feb 2, 2014)

m_kilde said:


> Longboy
> 
> Very nice smooth running engine - very well done job.
> 
> I've seen graphite mentioned as part for these sterling engines, where do one obtain graphite ?



You can buy graphite "stirring rods" for jewellers casting gold and silver etc on eBay. Some of the model supply outlets stock it too.

Or the Graphite Store
http://www.graphitestore.com/items_list.asp/action/prod/prd_id/70/cat_id/22


----------



## franscubitt (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow lovely Stirling I also have never seen one with a 90deg beam but that makes it all the more fasinating.
Keep up the marvelous work
Cheers Frans


----------

